# Occam Audio/Creative Sound Kits



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I just noticed on the Creative Sound website that there is a new kit series using CSS drivers. The kits are from Occam Audio and look good. Kit pricing is here:
http://www.creativesound.ca/products.php?make=OccamAudio

and from the Occam Audio site:
http://www.occamaudio.com/Products.html

I'm thinking of getting the MTM 7 Rough Kit, I'm due for an upgrade. With twin SDX7's and a Wavecor tweeter, it'll be a big improvement!
http://www.occamaudio.com/files/QuickSiteImages/mtm7C.jpg


----------

